
GCHQ director's Xmas Puzzle - DanBC
http://www.gchq.gov.uk/press_and_media/news_and_features/Pages/Director%27s-Christmas-puzzle-2015.aspx
======
DanBC
Submitting this because HN likes puzzles, although the public GCHQ puzzles
tend to be easy.

I think they probably have an internal xmas quiz, and I think that would be a
lot harder. They should probably start releasing those on their website. They
could at least release last year's quiz this year.

